# Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable!!



## mintermom

I have been using a USB connection to connect to the internet for a couple years now. I want to use a wireless router so my son can have internet but the router says to use the ethernet cable and I can't get anything to work. The internet people(centurytel) said my ethernet card wasn't working right or the driver isn't installed. How do I fix that??:4-dontkno I have a Dell desktop dimension 2350 running WinXP. Can anyone help me???:sigh:


----------



## grumpygit

Hi
welcome to TSF:wave:

Click on 'start', select 'control panel', then select 'system', click on the 'hardware' tab then click on 'device manager'. This should bring up a list of devices. Click on 'network adapters' and it should show your ethernet card. 

If you then double click on your card it gives you the options to troubleshoot or update drivers.

If you need any more help just ask.:smile:


----------



## mintermom

When I click on "network adapters" I don't show an ethernet card. I have a yellow ? next to ethernet controlers and it says the driver is not installed and can't find the software to install or update? Now what??:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill

You need to visit the Dell website and download the driver package for your computer. Using the service tag #, it should take you right to the correct download page.


----------



## DellCA

mintermom said:


> I have been using a USB connection to connect to the internet for a couple years now. I want to use a wireless router so my son can have internet but the router says to use the ethernet cable and I can't get anything to work. The internet people(centurytel) said my ethernet card wasn't working right or the driver isn't installed. How do I fix that??:4-dontkno I have a Dell desktop dimension 2350 running WinXP. Can anyone help me???:sigh:



Hello,

This is Richard from Dell's Online Community Outreach group. You can locate the driver for you computer’s integrated NIC at this link, http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R64645&SystemID=DIM_PNT_CEL_2350&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=3597&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=3&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=84196. Download and install and you will be all set to go.

Good luck with setting up your new home network!

Regards,

Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------

